# PocketWizard MiniTT1 & FlexTT5 Now Compatible With More Canon Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 6, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16995">Tweet</a></div>
<p>PocketWizard has added more TTL support for the Canon camera lineup when using the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/605715-REG/PocketWizard_801_143_MiniTT1_Radio_Slave_Transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">MiniTT1</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/605720-REG/PocketWizard_801_150_FlexTT5_Transceiver_Radio_Slave.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">FlexTT5</a> radios.</p>
The PocketWizard Utility also enables you to configure your settings in the ControlTL firmware found on the MiniTT1 and FlexTT5 radios.</p>
<p>August 5, 2014: Full compatibility for the Canon 1D X*, 6D*, 70D, T5i / 700D, T4i* / 650D, T5 / 1200D and SL1 / 100D.  <em>* Now with TTL compatibility</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.pocketwizard.com/support/downloads/" target="_blank">Download the firmware</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/605715-REG/PocketWizard_801_143_MiniTT1_Radio_Slave_Transmitter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">PocketWizard MiniTT1</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/605720-REG/PocketWizard_801_150_FlexTT5_Transceiver_Radio_Slave.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">PocketWizard FlexTT5</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally, but too late for me, I'm now using the combo 600 EX-RT and ST-E3-RT. I really like this system.


----------



## timazar (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally!!! Was considering selling my units, but now I can keep them ;D


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Finally, but too late for me, I'm now using the combo 600 EX-RT and ST-E3-RT. I really like this system.



Same here, but it's good to have options.


----------



## rdalrt (Aug 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Finally, but too late for me, I'm now using the combo 600 EX-RT and ST-E3-RT. I really like this system.



Ditto. Sold my PW's for the Phottix Odins a year ago after waiting for a year to get TTL on the 1dx.

Recently sold the Odins (which work great btw) and went with the 600ex and st-e3 as well.


----------



## l_d_allan (Aug 7, 2014)

*Does PW have model with built-in flash, equiv to 7d's flash? Can be master?*

Sorry for being an AsK-Hole, but does PocketWizard (or other vendor) make a version with built-in mini-flash, perhaps with a bit of bounce flash capability?

It might only have the power of a Rebel. It might be the equivalent of having a D700 with it's built-in flash for Canon full-frame, that could be used as a Master.


----------



## RyanSandsPhotography (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL PWs are overpriced junk.


----------



## msatter (Aug 8, 2014)

RyanSandsPhotography said:


> LOL PWs are overpriced junk.


So the others are underpriced junk?


----------



## editreject (Aug 8, 2014)

RyanSandsPhotography said:


> LOL PWs are overpriced junk.



Overpriced? Yes. Junk? No.


----------



## Gary W. (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all,

This is good news because the PW can be controlled by my wife's 70D. That being said, I am sticking with the PW vs going to the 600EX-RT and ST-E3 combo since I couldn't get full functionality out of my pre-2012 7D. I am very happy with the performance of my TT1/AC3/TT5 combo and it will take an incredible system, or something drastic for me to change gear!

Gary W.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Does PW have model with built-in flash, equiv to 7d's flash? Can be master?*



l_d_allan said:


> It might only have the power of a Rebel. It might be the equivalent of having a D700 with it's built-in flash for Canon full-frame, that could be used as a Master.



The 90EX speedlite would come close. In that case maybe a bit too close to the popup flashes, as its optical only & afair fixed forward.

On camera light and radio comes in only two packages, both on the big end. (600EX-RT as master, and the new Phottix Mitros+ has Odin/Strato included)


----------

